# renting around Aljezur



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello folks,
Couple of questions:

1. What would be a reasonable price to pay for renting a cottage or apartment around Aljezur? Closer to the beach more expensive? 

2. For a minimum six month lease, is all I need my tax number and a Portuguese bank account?

3. What about buying acres without a dwelling in Aljezur area? Any suggestions where to start? Any links?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

portugaldreaming said:


> Hello folks,
> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. What would be a reasonable price to pay for renting a cottage or apartment around Aljezur? Closer to the beach more expensive?
> ...


1, Depends when you want to start this, after the summer there is more choice, the places nearer the beach tend to be holiday properties which rent for a premium during July and August. Budget at least €500 a month for something basic + services for winter rent. You may be able to get that right through the year with a bit of luck

2. Those + Passport/ID + money. First month + last month + a month deposit is usual 

3. Visit the busiest noisiest locals bar that the farmers all go to, probably on a sunday lunch time and start talking and asking around. Finding you arable land at best price is not profitable business for anyone so there are no shortcuts and no links. Get a local mobile phone number, do some cheap cards with your name and contact number on and pass them around. People will in turn pass these to other colleagues/friends and put the word out.

If it's viticulture you are getting into then thats a different story and there are specialists with contacts all over


----------



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

MrBife said:


> 1, Depends when you want to start this, after the summer there is more choice, the places nearer the beach tend to be holiday properties which rent for a premium during July and August. Budget at least €500 a month for something basic + services for winter rent. You may be able to get that right through the year with a bit of luck
> 
> 2. Those + Passport/ID + money. First month + last month + a month deposit is usual
> 
> ...


thanks, great suggestions! I asked around a bit today and it seems that on the coast here at least, the winter rates are what you say - regardless of the size of the place. Perhaps I will look around a little further inland - the prices should be cheaper?

I am not really interested in arable land per se, but acres for building on.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

portugaldreaming said:


> thanks, great suggestions! I asked around a bit today and it seems that on the coast here at least, the winter rates are what you say - regardless of the size of the place. *Perhaps I will look around a little further inland - the prices should be cheaper?*
> 
> I am not really interested in arable land per se, but acres for building on.


If you move 45 minutes inland prices & what you get for your money improves dramatically & even there, you're never more than about 15 minutes from a lake, river or river beach to swim in etc & land becomes significantly less expensive.

I note your remark "acres to build on" - If that's your plan you need to check land classifications carefully because most 'acres' will be classified as rustico or other classifications that can't be built on without a lot of time, effort & expense.


----------



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

thanks, thats good to know!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Another option is to rent inland where you get more for less during the high tourist season & then to the coast when prices reduce to a lower level.

It's a VERY different lifestyle inland though & you'll need to accept that..... Inland is a far more traditional culture & lifestyle & far less touristy.


----------

